# Trading Nasdaq from Australia - any professional experiences?



## nbutt (22 April 2018)

Hi,

I live in the USA and will be moving to Australia. I would like to know which brokers I can use to actively do day trading from Australia. I do $.30, $.20 and $.10 scalping and to do this level 2 data should not have too much latency. So which broker provides the least latency and what is it? Is it even possible to make a living doing day trading in USA equities from Australia? Can someone please clarify?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## greggles (22 April 2018)

nbutt said:


> Is it even possible to make a living doing day trading in USA equities from Australia?




I can't offer any advice on suitable brokers as I don't day trade U.S. equities, but I'm aware that it's possible because many others do it.

Perhaps someone who does can answer the rest of your questions.


----------



## jesser (29 April 2018)

See: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/who-trades-the-nasdaq.33747/#post-972662


----------

